# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Unusual shotgun cartridges

## Finnwolf

Hi all, in my cartridge collection I have the following 12G cartridges.

A yellow all plastic Falcon brand shell

A green plastic shell with what appears to be a green plastic ring surrounding the primer with around its circumference the words Gordon 12 System 12 etched into the plastic.

Anybody know of either of these and can shed some info on them?

----------


## Finnwolf

Found out a little about the Gordon System - meant to reduce recoil but expensive ammo.

----------


## Ranger 888

some from my collection..[ATTACH]184578[/ATTACH

----------


## Micky Duck

when you come into see me next time...remind me to give you a few for the collection...I have one or 40 different loadings.... .410-8guage

----------


## Finnwolf

> when you come into see me next time...remind me to give you a few for the collection...I have one or 40 different loadings.... .410-8guage


That sounds great @Micky Duck - not sure when I’ll next be up your way but I’ll definitely call in.

----------


## Finnwolf

@hamsav - will you take $1:10 for that box of slugs? :Grin:

----------


## Ranger 888

Some more from my collection: none of the first lot are "shotshells" in that they don't contain shot. They are Special Purpose shotgun cartridges: blanks/flares/mortar primary/grenade launching/barrel cleaning/seismic exploration/kiln cleaning/harpoon gun/whale marking rounds. The second lot includes every gauge of shotshell from 6mm to 4 gauge.

----------


## CBH Australia

I take it 4gauge is the huge one bottom left.
Is that what they used in Punt Guns? By that I mean the large , long guns used on the long row boat for waterfowling.

----------


## csmiffy

Be aware they used 4 bores in the old days for dangerous game in Africa. Possibly even 2 gauge

----------


## Sideshow

Nar the punt gun is the gold in colour, far left. Then there’s three four bore rounds green copper and red in colour.

----------


## Peteforskeet

any 14 gauge amoungst that lot?

----------


## Ranger 888

> Nar the punt gun is the gold in colour, far left. Then there’s three four bore rounds green copper and red in colour.


Yeah, what he said...

----------


## Ranger 888

> any 14 gauge amoungst that lot?


Yep, in the second row from left of 10 cartridges. the lower 2 are 14 gauge.

----------


## DavidGunn

Is this of any interest to anyone wanting to add to their collection, appears to be full of polystyrene balls?

----------


## norsk

Here are a few from Scandinavia

Two 16 gauge, 14 gauge and 24 gauge

----------


## Moa Hunter

Gun City had loaded 12ga Rubber Buckshot a while ago. Would go well up a stray dogs arse

----------


## Finnwolf

@Ranger888 - that whale marker looks like it would cause some hefty recoil!

----------


## Ranger 888

> @Ranger888 - that whale marker looks like it would cause some hefty recoil!


Yep, at both ends, Finnwolf! They're found in 12 gauge and .410. Made for (and so marked) the British Museum of Natural History, for studying the migration patterns of whales and used up till the 1970s.

----------


## Ranger 888

Staying on the thread of whales and cartridges..the bigger of these 2 cartridges has a 14.5 mm projectile, and is the current one DoC uses for whale euthanasia; the smaller one (6.5 x 55) was used many times by my mate who was the NZ Forest Service ranger at Woodhill Forest for the same purpose, and was just as successful!

----------


## Finnwolf

> Staying on the thread of whales and cartridges..the bigger of these 2 cartridges has a 14.5 mm projectile, and is the current one DoC uses for whale euthanasia; the smaller one (6.5 x 55) was used many times by my mate who was the NZ Forest Service ranger at Woodhill Forest for the same purpose, and was just as successful!
> Attachment 184730


Jiminy Cricket! - overkill or what… :Zomg:

----------


## Ranger 888

Probably..it's all about shot placement, I've learnt.

----------


## JLF

> Some more from my collection: none of the first lot are "shotshells" in that they don't contain shot. They are Special Purpose shotgun cartridges: blanks/flares/mortar primary/grenade launching/barrel cleaning/seismic exploration/kiln cleaning/harpoon gun/whale marking rounds. The second lot includes every gauge of shotshell from 6mm to 4 gauge.
> Attachment 184596
> Attachment 184597Attachment 184597


Do you have a 24 gauge?

----------


## tommygun

> Staying on the thread of whales and cartridges..the bigger of these 2 cartridges has a 14.5 mm projectile, and is the current one DoC uses for whale euthanasia; the smaller one (6.5 x 55) was used many times by my mate who was the NZ Forest Service ranger at Woodhill Forest for the same purpose, and was just as successful!
> Attachment 184730


6.5x55 and 7x57 were both used for elephants at one point (by some absolute mad lads), shot placement being key and the 6.5x55 having the highest SD and therefore hopefully penetration of any cartridge at one point in history.
I find it really funny that Doc use and anti-tank round for whales, I wonder what platform the rifle is? I want to believe they have a PTRS-41 or something!  :ORLY:

----------


## Sideshow

> 6.5x55 and 7x57 were both used for elephants at one point (by some absolute mad lads), shot placement being key and the 6.5x55 having the highest SD and therefore hopefully penetration of any cartridge at one point in history.
> I find it really funny that Doc use and anti-tank round for whales, I wonder what platform the rifle is? I want to believe they have a PTRS-41 or something!


Id like to see the poor sod that needed to pull the trigger should not be to hard to spot hes the one with his shoulder on backwards :XD:

----------


## XR500

> Staying on the thread of whales and cartridges..the bigger of these 2 cartridges has a 14.5 mm projectile, and is the current one DoC uses for whale euthanasia; the smaller one (6.5 x 55) was used many times by my mate who was the NZ Forest Service ranger at Woodhill Forest for the same purpose, and was just as successful!
> Attachment 184730


Are DoC using the Texas heart shot on whales now???. Jeeeze, a 14.5 :Omg:

----------

